# Stockage iPad



## Vladimok (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Quel serait la meilleure solution pour étendre la capacité de stockage d'un iPad ?

Merci


----------



## ckyja (29 Juillet 2013)

Il y a le jailbreak pour lire une carte SD ou bien ça : 
http://www.vipad.fr/post/Ajouter-du-stockage-à-son-iPad-:-disque-dur,-clé-USB,-des-solutions-...


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2013)

DropBox semble une bonne idée pour certains types de documents. Mais il faut avoir une connexion internet.


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Juillet 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Quel serait la meilleure solution pour étendre la capacité de stockage d'un iPad ?i



Ca: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...5-stockage-sans-fil-macpc-ios-et-android.html


----------



## Visuelgraph (30 Juillet 2013)

Ca à l'air interessant, mais es vraiment rapide en WIFI, et cela fonctionne t-il avec un Macbook ?


----------

